# Where to find pigs?



## dano23 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been hearing alot recently about Michigan have feral hogs, and I was wondering if there are any places that I can go to and hunt these pigs? I have not heard about any pigs here in southwest Michigan. And I would love the chance to hunt these pigs, I'm willing to travel and pay a small trespass fee in order to get the opprotunity to harvest a few. Any suggestions on where to look and who to talk to?


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

Look for hogs in Texas. Florida, too. Everybody has "heard" of hogs living in the wild in Michigan, and surely there are some, but there isn't a population large enough for a person to go out seeking them and have a reasonable chance and seeing and taking an animal.


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

There were a large number of feral hogs in Midland County. They were "RELEASED" from a game ranch. Not sure if there is any place you can go and hunt them unless you know a property owner. There was a large number reported in the West Branch area at one time also.


----------

